# Rayovac Sportsman patent number?



## nightlighta (Apr 28, 2010)

Does anyone know what the patent or model number is for the 1965 Rayovac Sportsman flashlight? The really common one that everyone seems to have? I'm doing some research trying to find the patent drawings and such. Maybe it would be somewhere on the original packaging. 

It would be great if we could somehow compile information in one place, maybe start a flashlight history forum.


----------



## Black Rose (Apr 29, 2010)

I have a 2C Rayovac Sportsman from that time period that is model number S21F.

Flashlight Museum is a good resource for flashlights.


----------



## Mr_Light (Apr 29, 2010)

I have the same 2C Sportsman S21F in it's original box, but no mention of patent anywhere on the box.


----------

